# welp... seasons basically over...



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

hey guys,

season is basically over in NJ... wanted to go today bbut dad couldnt take me... FML hopefully ill be able to go to big boulder or something this week!!! i guess i gotta hibernate and deal with the warm weather...  anyone else depressed lol!


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

nope no depression here.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Depressed? Hell No! camping, hiking, fishing, boating, wake-boarding, jet-skiing, White water rafting, then the tail end of the good weather is hunting season. Once hunting season is over, then its immediately back into snowboarding for the winter. Lather, Rinse, Repeat.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

like panhandler i also have summer activities i cant wait for, mainly drifting and road racing. those two things take up a great deal of my summer, every month its party, work on cars, race, party more and then start again the next month. im going to also be trying my hand at mountain biking as i need a way to stay in shape over the summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

After having a slushed out adventure today, I think I'm ready for summer. I'd dig another month of snow, but this slush is like riding in chunky gravy. Time to dust off the Disc Golf Bag and get ready for tournament season.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

not depressed here in the PNW, but once summer rolls around i have a week long Vegas trip to keep my mind off things.

there's other things to do in life once season ends.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm little depressed, but probably because I only got to go 3 times this season and I'm just staring at the hills around me that keep getting new snow and I don't have my gear or the money to go. At least one of those days I went was probably the best day I ever had riding.

Bring on summer, time to do some surfing, long boarding, and hanging out at the beach with my little daughter. Can't wait.


----------



## jslim39 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow I'd figure you'd all be more bummed at the end of the season, it doesn't seem like ya'll care too much. I know there's lots of things to do in the summer, (me it's riding rollercoasters and swimming) but STILL I'm going to be deathly malnourished due to depression once my hill closes after April 3rd.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, there is depression here. Bring back the snow.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't really get depressed so much as restless and bored. I have about a 1-2 months of no boarding at all, maybe shorter if it stays this warm might be able to get my boat out end of April. I got a new wakeboard at the end of last season and only got one day on it so I'm stoked for this summer to get here and get comfy on the new deck.


----------



## carvebeast (Dec 13, 2010)

one more weekend. then its time to surf.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

not depressed here, bachelor is open until late May, then there's always Hood!


----------



## Jon T (Mar 19, 2010)

Not really depressed here. Wakeboarding is around the corner, and finding a way to snowboard in the summer is always a good challenge.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

kind of depressing but that's what makes snowboarding so fun. you only get to board on the winter season and for the rest of the year you have something to look forward to. if i was able snowboard year-round i would get bored of it. temps are already in 70's here and it feels nice to ride my motorcycle in warmer weather.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

haha true guys thanks for all the great answers... just dont want to leave snowboarding behind for 7 months ughhhh... lol


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

A little depression, and a lot more time to do other outdoor activities. Hoping next season brings us more snow here in NM, instead of giving it all to the already spoiled shredders in CO. *grumble grumble*.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

definitely bummed. trying to squeeze out one more day at Hunter this weekend but otherwise thats a wrap for this season.
Summer brings volleyball, bikinis, and lots of awesome parties though so I'll survive.. plus summer in jersey is awesome.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> kind of depressing but that's what makes snowboarding so fun. you only get to board on the winter season and for the rest of the year you have something to look forward to. if i was able snowboard year-round i would get bored of it. temps are already in 70's here and it feels nice to ride my motorcycle in warmer weather.


Bored of it?! Snowboarding every month of the year is definitely not boring :cheeky4:


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hoping to finally pick up surfing this off season. Until then I have a Utah trip the second weekend of April, probably one more day in the catskills and after this CA storm who knows. Memorial Day in Tahoe anyone? July 4th at Mammoth?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> if i was able snowboard year-round i would get bored of it.



Someone get a rope.


----------



## KahWhy (Apr 12, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> kind of depressing but that's what makes snowboarding so fun. you only get to board on the winter season and for the rest of the year you have something to look forward to. if i was able snowboard year-round i would get bored of it. temps are already in 70's here and it feels nice to ride my motorcycle in warmer weather.


I would love to snowboard all year.

I'm not that depressed, I still have my BMX bike that I wanna get better at and plan on buying a longboard.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I guess it's bittersweet. I want to get out to k-ton or something this spring, but the cold isn't really nice unless there is good amount of snow on the ground. If there's no coverage it loses the "effect"


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

longboarding is fun. i live in the greatest place in the world to longboard. albuquerque.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

yea i might try to pick up surfing this summer... or wakeboarding both are fun i heard!!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Estimated 10-12 inches overnight. I was already out of snowboard mode.

Now I've gotta wax mine and my friends board and get up a few hours later to go before work. This better be worth it. fresh turns and powder burns.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> Estimated 10-12 inches overnight. I was already out of snowboard mode.
> 
> Now I've gotta wax mine and my friends board and get up a few hours later to go before work. This better be worth it. fresh turns and powder burns.


Your so F***in lucky!! im moving to Minnesota :laugh: ugh


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Mountain biking, road biking, hiking, camping, fly-fishing until early october.......Then I will hopefully watch T.Rices new video "The art of flight" a hundred times
and mope around for a month or so until I can snowboard again......


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

6--12 in nepa tomorow.....seasons hanging on


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

lol sign me up!!!


----------



## f1 tech (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been boarding every week since Dec. I went to Vail, Winter Park, and Copper last week for an end of the season run. This will be the first weekend without snow. I'm depressed!!


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Headed to St. Moritz for a 3 day weekend next week, should be awesome :cheeky4:


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd blow a crackhead for one more powder day.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Jibtah said:


> I'd blow a crackhead for one more powder day.


A wild Blind Kink appears...


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah I know >_> I want my damn name back lol


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

nice to have a higher post count than blind kinks new ID. woot. haha j/k. (blind kink was the first person to respond to my first post) 
i bet it will last a week before he over takes me in post count...:laugh: but he beats me down in helpful tips ... why did you decide to change your ID?


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

itzzzberny said:


> nice to have a higher post count than blind kinks new ID. woot. haha j/k. (blind kink was the first person to respond to my first post)
> i bet it will last a week before he over takes me in post count...:laugh: but he beats me down in helpful tips ... why did you decide to change your ID?


I guess I forgot my email? I tried ever password I've ever used on all of the emails I think I've ever had hahaha.. But to no avail.. Now I have to start over.. should put my pic back on to make it legit.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

Enjoy your trip snowolf lol... help me out when you get back man, I've emailed them at least three times. :\ 

but seriously.. enjoy your trip, I'd trade you if I could.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

I was suppose to go snowboard today but I woke up late and missed my bus.
So sad, $70 gone especially since I'm a broke student.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

Jibtah said:


> I guess I forgot my email? I tried ever password I've ever used on all of the emails I think I've ever had hahaha.. But to no avail.. Now I have to start over.. should put my pic back on to make it legit.


haha i know the pain of having multiple emails/pws. especially if the forums lock you out after 3-5 attempts.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh I know man, like every time I'd try it'd be like ask an admin for help, so I kept sending the emails with all my info and still nothing, but snowolf will help me out if he can when he gets back...

Speaking of which /topic 

It's snowing here off and on.. wish enough would stick so I could ride down my parking lot hill.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

unfortunately it's all pavement, dirt, and grass for me at this point.. I don't really want to skateboard again but I kinda feel like I will.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Broken clavicle Week before last. Ruptured patellar tendon last week. Season done probably but not certainly. Just hope tendon issues don't effect biking and wake boarding. O well, 46 days isn't bad.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Jibtah said:


> It's snowing here off and on.. wish enough would stick so I could ride down my parking lot hill.


Yeah this "snow" around here is pissing me off  It warmed up just long enough to end our season, and I start thinking wake season is coming early. I even had a camping trip all set up and 2 days before, it gets cold and crappy.... if it's gonna snow then SNOW!! If it's gonna warm up then stay that way so the lakes warm up sooner dammit! If mother nature was a real person I'd kick her in the twat right now :laugh:


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

Jibtah said:


> unfortunately it's all pavement, dirt, and grass for me at this point.. I don't really want to skateboard again but I kinda feel like I will.


a buddy of mine showed me this. looks awesome. might have to pick one up. great off season fix.
Freebord | Official Website


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

It's been dumping here in the PNW for weeks. Best snow all year!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Gonna be a great summer shred season in the Cascades.....:thumbsup:


Got a couch and some ramen noodles?? I'm there


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Most places closed up here this weekend.Which is too bad, it is still plenty cool out and the snow when I went late last week was better than any time during the past few weeks so there is still plenty of ridable snow left.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

damn i want to go to mt. snow right now. maybe next weekend? between crew, a concert friday, shitloads of schoolwork, and anticipating my dervish i don't know where to make time


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

KahWhyC said:


> I was suppose to go snowboard today but I woke up late and missed my bus.
> So sad, $70 gone especially since I'm a broke student.


Oh my god, I called Homage and I explained my story, now they rescheduled me for this Saturday even though they said no refund or exchanges.

So happy, going to Hunter Mtn.


----------



## qUikSiLvEr (Feb 14, 2011)

KahWhyC said:


> Oh my god, I called Homage and I explained my story, now they rescheduled me for this Saturday even though they said no refund or exchanges.
> 
> So happy, going to Hunter Mtn.


Damn you got lucky. Homage is a pretty cool company though and hunter is expecting like 10 inches too  I think it played out well in your favor.

So glad the season is not over yet though. However, whitewater rafting/fishing/camping/hot girls at the beach/summer parties are something definitely worth looking forward to once the season is over.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

qUikSiLvEr said:


> Damn you got lucky. Homage is a pretty cool company though and hunter is expecting like 10 inches too  I think it played out well in your favor.
> 
> So glad the season is not over yet though. However, whitewater rafting/fishing/camping/hot girls at the beach/summer parties are something definitely worth looking forward to once the season is over.


Yeah seriously, they're really cool
I'll probably buy my next board there to support them

I can't wait for summer though, I wanna get a longboard


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I got my new longboard coming in monday and crew has basically murdered my social life.
KahWhy, let me know if you decide to get one! I researched a shitload for my dervish and could offer you some insight


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

what trucks and wheels are you getting with the dervish? how much you pay? 320 bucks? loaded boards are so expensive. Im getting a landyatchz 9two5 with bears and gumballs soon for $230 going to be my downhill freeride board. what type of riding do you do?


----------

